# Our very first competition photo!!!



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Gavin finished his Open Jumpers title this past weekend and earned his first Open Standard leg (wahoo!) We competed in Novice OB and Rally in 07, Open OB and Rally in 08, and we started trialing in agility a few months ago. Between OB, RLY, and AG, we've literally been competing for years and we didn't have any pics to show for it. Well, we *finally *have our first competition photo! I have permission from the photographer to post it on my website, but I don't know if he would mind if I share it on the forum, so here's a link:

Gavin's First Competition Pic!!! 

Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Shyne that is so cool!! Gavin is a super dog!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

aewsome picture, Gavin looks like hes having a blast!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!

(pst, pst...it should say June 2009







)


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

congrats! he is stunning.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Look at that form!! Superdog!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations! What a great picture of your gorgeous pup!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! Gavin is a really super dog. I just love that photo and had to share. I was so thrilled to finally have a competition pic, I must have thanked the photographer 14 times. I added the photo to my website, I added it to my screensaver, I'm going to print it and hang it in the living room, maybe I'll even take one to work with me!









LicanAntai, thanks for catching the date . . . I can't believe I missed that!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is wonderful, congrats!


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

He is soooo handsome!! He looks like he enjoys it and what concentration!! Congrats


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Photo by Gaines Photography

Great shot and now all can share! Isn't agility just the best??


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone! We really enjoy agility . . . only complaint is it's a tad addicting.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow... great shot and congrats on your accomplishments!! WTG Team Gavin


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Shyne! Congratulations to you and Gavin. What a fantastic photo. You must be so proud. 
Sheilah


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks so much! Gavin is an awesome dog and I'm thrilled to have such a beautiful photo to remember our days running 'jilly'.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Guardyan, where are you located??? you were at the Blackfoot trials?? many of my friends were there...we went to Moscow instead.

Oh - and big congratulations on finishing Open JWW!! it took us a YEAR to finish that one ... always due to one knocked bar. But after that Suka started breezing through JWW. Working on her MXJ now...


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for your congrats. Gavin usually runs very clean, our main issue is me staying out of his way.









I'm in the Idaho Falls area. I'm pretty sure I've run into you at the Ririe trials before (am the tall, blonde trophy lady). I definitely know Suka . . . she's a real spitfire, awesome dog. Think you'll make it to Ririe this fall?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GuardyanKennels , can you do us a huge favor and put your GENERAL location up into your 'My Stuff' and 'My Profile' (clearly we don't need to come knocking at your door with a street address







).

This is a huge help for new people and the braindead like me who never remember anything anymore!

Thanks, it will show up with all your posts by your Avatar (like my Poconos thing).


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Sure can . . . thanks.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Shyne - hmm, I wonder if we've met!! I'm so braindead I forget everyone's names immediately...but I remember dogs! . Yes, I'm planning on coming to the Rigby/ID Falls trial in October. We couldn't come in March (sob) because I was still rehabbing Suka from a partial CCL tear. KNOCK ON WOOD, she's been fine as we're starting back up!!

Did we have a conversation about Nancy and GSDs and Andy Maly Vah last October??


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a great picture. Congrats!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, that would be me. I'm still trying to talk Nancy into a working line shep instead of the breeder she was considering. I just think that would be way too much of a downshift in drive from mals. Sorry to hear about Suka. I hope she has a complete recovery and that you guys can make it to the Ririe trials. She is such a fun dog to watch!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Shyne - I saw Nancy in Bozeman and she met my new Wildhaus pup, Bria...Bria's dad is Andy Maly Vah. The whole Wildhaus G litter seems to be shaping up to be fabulous. Jenn (MaggieRoseLee) has Glory from the same litter, so now the competition between our two pups is *on*. 

Suka is doing well, though a bit crazed and rusty as we start back up. I'm sure we'll see you in the fall. Nancy really needs to stick with working-line pups (and my recommendation would be Wildhaus, of course).

BTW, Gavin is *gorgeous*. Drool.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh good! Maybe between the two of us we can talk her into a WL pup. I bet your Andy pups will really turn into something special, he is such a nice male. 

Am glad to hear Suka is doing well and look forward to seeing you both in the fall!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Shyne!!!

Long time no see!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks! Between teaching classes, coordinating practices, trialing in agility, raising an Ellute pup, doing a little herding (we have goats now!) and working on the elusive futility exercises we've been a little busy . . . had to pop in and share my new favorite photo though.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Futility! you go girl! Suka just finished her CDX and I have delusions of trialing her in utility next summer...though of course Obedience takes such a back seat to agility...


----------

